# Who wants to dive the Tenneco Rig this weekend?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Seen on Facebook...

Ty McCall:
This weekend is looking like decent weather again. Our (Scuba Shack) plan is to dive the Tenneco oil platform for the first dive and something a little shallower on the way in for the second dive. I'll post more details later in the week but wanted to give everyone a heads up if you would like to dive with us. We are tech friendly, CCR friendly, lionfish hunter friendly, spearfishing friendly... just plain friendly. (850) 433-4319

Whackum:
I'll be out there shooting lionfish and capturing lionfish video. The Tenneco is one of my favorite dives. It is a huge oil platform on it's side. Very rarely do dive charters visit this one, so this is your chance to get out there. It is very common to see large fish on this site. The top of the structure is at an angle and runs from 80' down to about 110'. It is 175' to the sand, and that's where I will be whacking lionfish.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll pm for details. I may be interested.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Seas 2-3 feet temperature high 50sounds like it may be cold and wetare you looking for divers Brian or just the other guy


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Should lay down for Sunday and Monday (MLK day)


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Dive*

Is there a spot open for a pole fisherman on that trip? I can help with the gear and I am a former diver but now relegated to snorkel gear. I've never been there and would love it if there's a site open. thanks, Mike


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Right now the forecast is looking good for Saturday. 1-2' seas, 5 knot wind. (I don't go by the NOAA forecast, since they are typically wrong). Water temp was 62 degrees at the Pete Tide last weekend. I expect the temp to be in the mid to upper 60s at the Tenneco, since it is farther out.

You can call Ty at the Scuba Shack with questions (850) 433-4319.

I'll just be a customer like you guys. We typically see big AJs on the Tenneco. The Scuba Shack is ok with spearfishing so long as you bring your FL fishing license.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

what forecast site do you go to?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TONER said:


> what forecast site do you go to?


This is main site I use: Reef Cast

Here is their current forecast.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure wish I was still diving,, I have over 40 logged dives on the Tenneco.. Yall have fun and be careful. take lots of pictures..


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> I sure wish I was still diving,, I have over 40 logged dives on the Tenneco.. Yall have fun and be careful. take lots of pictures..


These Tenneco videos might bring back a few memories.


----------

